# Datenbankviewer



## MQue (16. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich schreibe in meinem Program zyklisch in die Datenbank, 
gibt es ein Programm, dass mir die Daten neu anzeigt, sobald sich die Daten in der Datanbank geändert haben, also quasi immer die aktuellen Daten in der Applikation dargestellt werden, ohne das ich immer ein SELECT absetze?

lg


----------



## ice-breaker (16. Jul 2009)

dazu müsste deine Datenbank irgendwelche Trigger haben, die andere Datenbankverbindungen davon unterrichten, ich denke eher nicht.

Warum speicherst du nicht in einer Tabelle ein Flag ob die DB geändert wurde und pollst auf diesen Flag?


----------



## Yzebär (20. Jul 2009)

Ich würde einfach alle aktuellen Viewer via Java benachrichtigen, wenn neue Daten in die DB geschrieben wurden (Observer-Pattern). Die o.g. Lösung mit dem Flag hat den Nachteil, daß man das Flag auch wieder zurücksetzen muß. Außerdem muß man für jede Tabelle dieses Flag setzen, wenn man nicht alle Tabellen abfragen möchte, weil das Flag gesetzt wurde. Bei eine Lösung mit Observer-Pattern könnte man an die Viewer die Informationen geben, welche Daten (anhand des Tabellennamens und PrimaryKeys) sich geändert haben, so daß diese entscheiden können, ob sie ihre Dtaen aktualisieren müssen oder nicht.


----------

